# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Sur-ralisme: Toujours le Best-of - de l'utilisateur quotidien  l'"Expert", en passant par soi.

## Oppenheimer

Bonjour,


Aujourd'hui, je nous propose de rpertorier dans le fil, le demandes absurdes de certains clients, anonymiss, et leur comportement associ; certaines bonnes pratiques du dsespoir en vue de les _aider_ - oups, j'ai dit un gros mot.


Selon un temps partiel, je suis informaticien de gestion, o cela ne pose pas de problme, sachant que la plupart y sont plus ou moins familiers avec la technique ou les bonnes pratiques de gestion; et selon l'autre, en question, come rceptionniste dans une organisation altruiste.

 l'occasion d'une prsentation PowerPoint sur le mtier d'informaticien gnraliste, aprs des gnralits thoriques sur la logique dite classique, sur des raisonnement non-binaires ayant gnralement dment vigueur (pour les propositions), conversions entre bases numriques, et quelques autres, les cas de figures concrets du mtier d'informaticien gnraliste sont alors mentionns,  la fin de quoi ces traits d'humour ont lieu.
Les mises en vidence sont pour une lecture plus rapide, et non pour autre chose.

Bonne pratique: Avoir fourni un document gnraliste (utilisation des systmes oprants (Windows et MacOS), d'une suite scuritaire (Norton dans les 2 cas), et de Word et Excel) lors de la candidature; avoir fourni des rponses aux questionnements un peu plus spcifiques d'une ou deux cadres; et surtout, *surtout, avoir renseign une documentation aux demandes particulires rcurrentes* de collaboratrices plus communes, pour viter d'tre interrompu toutes les 5 minutes lors du temps consacr  la rception - documentation bien scinde en chapitres, 1 tape par page pour viter de dboussoler, avec n de page sur nombre, et chemin de fichier en hyper-lien bleu en bas  gauche, au cas o certain(e)s prfraient la documentation lectronique.Comportements:
les clients internes *qui ont le plus besoin de votre documentation ne la lisent de toute faon pas* (malgr des rappels rguliers, que ce soit au moment de la demande - ou lorsqu'ils s'ennuient par manque de travail).Les clients internes estimant qu'*une simple interpellation aprs le prnom puis pause d'1 seconde* *suffit  vous rendre disponible*, alors que vous tes concentr sur du travail; la mention: "Es-tu disponible, s'il te plat?" est omise plus qu'oublie.Ceux qui ont *peur d'utiliser Excel pour les tableaux*, et d'utiliser une somme automatique - *prfrant redimensionner leurs cellules  l'il dans Word* en utilisant une calculatrice sans priorisation des oprations. Malheureusement, un jour, vous devez mettre  jour leur(s) tableau(x), et vous *tombez sur un joyeux... Word, o les redimensionnement passent mal* selon l'anne d'dition."J'ai un problme, *a ne prendra que 5 minutes*!.." - bien-sr, *ils savent* que a va prendre ce temps court, alors qu'on n'a a priori pas ide pour le problme en soi (surtout le demandeur), et que son IBM portable de 2003 sous Windows XP demande *3 minutes pour dmarrer*, et 3 minutes pour lancer l'application - le *temps est dj consum*.Celui *qui croit trouver toutes les rponses aprs vous avoir appel  l'aide*: il a cliqu *sur tous les boutons possibles au lieu d'apprendre  lire* (ces messages); il recommence 3 fois, et,  la 4me minute, vous appelle. Il se trouve que *vous faites face  la nouvelle* imprimante de l'entreprise, accessoirement de marque exotique - et donc  interface peu familire - pour raison normale de cot. En "utilisateur" averti, vous prenez le temps de lire, pour passer convenablement d'une interface  l'autre. Ca peut arriver d'avoir une rponse aprs coup, mais, alors que vous rsolvez son problme, *l'utilisateur commence  vous mentionner  chaque tape: "Il faut cliquer l!.." avec verve* histoire que vous restiez bien concentr, *ou encore un "Qu'est-ce que tu fais?!?" dans le rares cas o il prend la peine incommensurable de vous observer en vue d'apprendre, au lieu de consulter son natel (pour mieux vous rappeler ensuite) ou les affiches ordinaires*  ct qu'il avait tout loisir de lire le reste des jours (et avant). Vous avez rsolu son problme; *sans vous remercier, le client interne dit: "Ah, ben heureusement que j'ai vu a, parce que..."* - dtestable, n'est-ce pas?L'*ami* qui *dnonce les 20 minutes de tlchargement et installation du pilote complet* made by l'entreprise qui a conu son imprimante, auprs des autres connaissances, en *se targuant d'avoir pu mettre - lui! - 3 minutes en BlueTooth*, alors qu'il a bnfici du pilote que vous lui avez install, suite  quoi vous aviez de plus * vous assurer d'orienter son Pdf de paysage  portrait*, pour viter de dpenser ses 3 feuilles restant, o le fichier risquait de s'imprimer en horizontal et trop petit.Les demandes absurdes de camarades:
"J'ai install un Windows *pirat* pour l'avoir *gratuitement*; *tu peux m'installer les mises  jour?*", alors que de toutes faon, celles-ci seront vroles de par leurs *canaux* d'obtention."J'utilise un tl-chargeur spcial, *pour obtenir gratuitement les films avec mes acteurs prfrs*, et acqurir *illgalement les musiques protges des musiciens que j'admire*, mais ma suite scuritaire l'estime incompatible. Fais en sorte que Norton fonctionne en parallle sans me gner". Alors que de toute faon, ce torrent est non-scuritaire, de par ses *canaux*, et son aspect *illgal*."J'aimerais sparer *mes fichiers du lecteur C, vers D*; mon ordinateur sera *beaucoup plus rapide!*". Alors que chez cet utilisateur lambda dont l'ordinateur a un _SSD_, il n'y a *que 20 Go de documents sur 250*.*"J'ai peur d'tre espionn par le KGB; tu peux me mettre la suite scuritaire Kaspersky?" - alors que les deux sont russes*."Tu peux me r-installer Windows? *je n'ai plus le mdia d'installation*"; traduisez: c'est *pirat*, et il s'attend encore  une opration *gratuite*.Ou encore: *vous avez besoin d'un logiciel qui n'est qu'en tlchargement* (comme MS Office 2019); malheureusement, l'utilisateur, press, n'a *ni ethernet fonctionnel, ni carte Wi-Fi pourtant annonce sur le dessous de son portable, parce que son Windows est pirat*.Les problmes directs, lorsque c'est vous, l'utilisateur: le problme de mise  jour de Windows, qui cible les Surfaces, de Microsoft (de 2020  2021).Les livres... _Ah, les sacro-saints livres, toujours si instructifs!.._ Ppites des auteurs;
Pr. Ghernaouti:
Incohrence: "*Cl en hexadcimal sur N bits*", alors que a peut pas tre binaire; aurait d crire: _Cl sur N hexadcimaux_;Auto-contradiction: Page N: "Le systme de chiffrement *AES ne peut tre cass*". P. (N+3) : "*La pratique du cryptanalyste est puissante, et permet de casser le systme de cryptage AES  256 bits, en 9 rondes*".Raisonnement circulaire: "*Il est du ressort des organisations de dvelopper et de collecter des information pour constituer leurs mtriques. Cela peut tre effectu par des mesures d'implmentation d'une politique de scurit, des rsultats de scurit dlivrs sur l'impact des mesures de scurit sur les processus mtier pour ne citer que quels exemples*". -Il parat que ces 3 lignes  1 seule virgule contenaient plusieurs exemples. -Vous n'avez pas compris? -Rassurez-vous, je ne suis pas sr d'avoir compris non-plus.Redondances:
"*Cryptanalyse des systmes de chiffrement*". -_De quoi d'autre?_"*Eviter les abus de contrle excessif*". -Alors qu'un _abus est forcment excessif_.D'autrui: Un livre *qui dcrit les systmes oprants en Java*, alors qu'ils sont *crits en C(++)*, et que *Java ne permet pas l'adressage physique* (absolu) requis.Mauvaises pratiques:
*Garder le portable constamment branch*, parce que a saoule l'utilisateur de jeter un il  son pourcentage et  sa diode lectroluminescente additionnelle, 1 fois par heure-et-demi - jusqu'au jour *o sa batterie devenue rsistante, ne laissera plus d'autre choix*. Et une fois *sa rsistance devenue critique, mme la connexion lectrique ne permettra plus d'allumer sa machine*.Stocker des raccourcis sur la moiti du bureau, parce qu'on n'entend pas les appel  *mettre le chemin de fichier*, via 2 clic dans Word, qui - magie! - *sont renseigns dans les guides*  disposition.*Mettre  jour rgulirement, ds que possible "C'est trs scuritaire; cela rgle les problmes!.."*. -C'est loin d'tre un absolu. L'amlioration de la scurit n'est *souvent qu'un prtexte promotionnel*; en indice: bien d'elles commencent par cet "argument", elles ne sont *assorties d'absolument aucun autre descriptif*, si ce n'est le doux nom de *"stabilit"*, accessoirement *pour des machines sotriques dont la vtre ne fait pas partie*, mais qui *aura droit ainsi au suffixe dcimal ".2"*, comme pour les machine cibles. Il faut savoir que certains systmes pourtant neufs, ont *rgl d'office le microphone sur Actif* (*PS4*, ou Windows pour certains cas de figure) - par ailleurs, il arrive mme que des *mises  jour fassent l'inverse de la scurit*: il est arriv qu'une mise  jour *commute les rglages (et spcifis manuellement, donc volontairement) auparavant confidentiels*, en "faveur" d'un partage; et pas que sur un rseau social, mais d'entreprises reconnues; a m'est arriv une fois, dans Mac OS X.Lorsque le *pointeur se mute en roulette, vous cliquez sur tous les fichiers* et toutes les application possibles, pour tre *sr que l'ordinateur comprenne que le temps presse*.Ne pas taper votre ordinateur parce qu'il ne "veut" pas faire ce que vous lui "dites"; ni d'ailleurs s'nerver passivement; _le bug est le plus souvent entre la souris et la chaise_.Comme informaticien, certains de vos amis vous aimeront pour votre dpannage. _Ne donner son n de tlphone mobile sans raison personnelle (comme une amiti vritable), ou contre-partie (aide bilatrale, ou paiement d rgl de manire tout--fait rgulire).__​_Des solutions existent!.. ("Si si, l'impratrice d'autruche...") :
Il faut *apprendre  lire* (les messages des interfaces), surtout lorsque l'ergonomie est peu intuitive ou nouvelle.Patienter, le temps que la roulette revienne en pointeur. *3 minutes sans oeuvrer, oui, c'est long, mais moins que 30 minutes de travail perdu pour crash* de l'application o vous n'aviez bien-sr pas enregistr dans le dlai correspondant, (un clic, a use).Les logiciels ont *divers cheminements quivalents*? -C'est fait *exprs*, au cas o l'un d'eux devait ne plus rpondre. En se rappelant que *plus vous tes squentiel, plus vous serez en adquation avec le fonctionnement prvu*: *Enregistrez* votre excutable tlcharg *d'abord, au lieu de l'excuter directement* via votre navigateur internet. -Si votre logiciel permet le mme format en exportation qu'en enregistrement, prfrez Enregistrer sous..., qui est un chemin plus direct. Imprimer en Pdf plutt qu'enregistrer en Pdf (sous Mac OS), pour conserver la mise en forme de vos fontes d'criture spciales.En cas de bug durable: *redmarrez la machine*; cela rgle 90% des bugs.De manire gnrale, *teindre le portable le soir*. Sinon, des processus concurrents tendent  se cumuler en arrire-plan, d'o survenue de bugs.*Purger sa batterie* le jour ( moins de ne pouvoir effectuer la vidange, en raison d'un trajet  faire, sans certitude de prise lectrique disponible), selon des *cycles de 20% - 80% - 20% - 80%...*Vous avez le *dernier i9 d'Intel*,  un milliard de *cores chacun hyper-threaded*? -N'utilisez qu'*1 seule application  la fois, ou du moins: quittez toutes celles non utilises*,  cause des processus concurrents; votre ordinateur *n'en fonctionnera que mieux!**Avant de vous prcipiter sur la dernire mise  jour*, assurez vous que votre ordinateur *a assez de batterie, et surtout une prise de courant y connecte*. Si possible, *attendez que les utilisateurs "beta" aient confirm*.Utilisez un *thme de fond d'cran homogne* (pour retrouver vos ventuels fichiers dessus, qui sont en gnral certains de ces raccourcis faon "Go To" quasi-proscrits de la programmation), de prfrence *sombre* pour aider votre lecture  l'cran. Prfrez stocker dans documents locaux que sur bureau, et pour l'usage professionnel: *plutt sur server* qu'en local: vos collgues vous remercieront, lorsque vous serez indisponible ou que l'ordinateur-client aura une panne!
 :;):

----------


## Glutinus

Merci pour cette tranche de rigolade, j'aurai bien appuy 10 fois sur le bouton +1 mais puisque a valide/annule, a aurait fait +0.

Quelques commentaires :




> les clients internes *qui ont le plus besoin de votre documentation ne la lisent de toute faon pas* (malgr des rappels rguliers, que ce soit au moment de la demande - ou lorsqu'ils s'ennuient par manque de travail).


Classique. On veut toujours une trace crite. C'est toujours pour se permettre de se dfendre les jours o les problmes nous tombent dessus, aussi bien l'expditeur du document que le destinataire. En ralit, il faut envoyer la doc puis dans la foule faire un atelier, o  dfaut ils diront "je n'ai pas de questions". Et puis c'est l o ils remonteront en ralit leurs questions.

Par contre, certains postes demandent de dcrypter en permanence les mails envoys par les autres quipes, surtout s'il y a un conflit avec elle (elles bouffent ton budget ; il y aura une restriction budgtaire donc il faut pointer la faute sur quelqu'un d'autres). En ce sens, lors de mes premires missions, j'ai t formes  faire de la doc, rpondre trs rapidement et ne pas faire de faute qui peut prter  confusion (genre tu as mis un -s  "il n'y a pas d'anomalies" donc le gars en face t'aligne en disant "mais a veut dire qu'il y en a eu UNE". Exemple invent, mais c'est dans l'ide...).




> Les clients internes estimant qu'*une simple interpellation aprs le prnom puis pause d'1 seconde* *suffit  vous rendre disponible*, alors que vous tes concentr sur du travail; la mention: "Es-tu disponible, s'il te plat?" est omise plus qu'oublie.


Dans une socit, plus ton pouvoir de nuisance est fort, plus tu parais important. Pouvoir se donner le luxe de consommer le temps des autres, c'est dmontrer qu'on a du pouvoir (comme disait Snque dans les Lettres  Lucilius, le temps est la seule ressource que tu ne peux pas vraiment rendre  quelqu'un. Tu peux lui emprunter des sous, des sacs de bls, mais on rend rarement du temps consomm). A partir du moment que tu as russi  faire arrter quelqu'un dans sa tche, tu dmontres ton ascendance. Et c'est encore mieux quand tu leur fais perdre du temps  tous. Moi, lorsque quelqu'un me demande mon aide puis n'a pas encore ouvert sa base de donnes, sa doc, son jeu de test, je retourne  ma place en criant haut et fort "tu me rappelleras quand tout sera prt et que tu pourras me faire la dmo tout de suite" (chose que je fais, quand j'appelle quelqu'un pour demander de l'aide la doc est prte, les requtes pour montrer les diffrences sont prtes, les changes par mail sont dj tagus etc.

Ca peut paratre de l'excs de zle, de trop professionnalisme, que personne ne remarque mais je fais attention qu'on m'adresse du respect en retour.




> Ceux qui ont *peur d'utiliser Excel pour les tableaux*, et d'utiliser une somme automatique - *prfrant redimensionner leurs cellules  l'il dans Word* en utilisant une calculatrice sans priorisation des oprations. Malheureusement, un jour, vous devez mettre  jour leur(s) tableau(x), et vous *tombez sur un joyeux... Word, o les redimensionnement passent mal* selon l'anne d'dition.


Alors, a c'est trange car la plupart de mes utilisateurs sont fans d'Excel. Bon, en tant que consultant en Business Intelligence, le but est de reproduire leur reporting mais sur des millions de lignes, l o leur Excel ramerait au bout de cinq minutes (... mais dans la ralit...).
De ce fait, j'ai toujours des ractions du genre "ton tableau, il peut pas paratre comme de l'Excel ?". Sauf que comme tu dis,  part deux ou trois contrleurs de gestion qui sont des brutes,  la limite de pouvoir dvelopper du VBA comme des commandos (dveloppeurs attitrs  des traders qui produisent du code sale mais efficient), la plupart matrise moins bien l'outil que moi et savent mme pas faire un RECHERCHEV...

La consquence c'est qu'on recherche un outil "proche de l'Excel" pour pas tre dpays. J'ai mme aid  dploy un progiciel super-merdique, dont le seul avantage est qu'Excel est un point d'entre et que la sauvegarde d'une feuille copie immdiatement en base Oracle... sauf que derrire il faut refaire du nettoyage de donnes. Et surtout que les personnes qui saisissent dans Excel ne respectent pas les consignes qu'ils ont eux-mmes valid. Ca donne des discussions du genre :

Utilisateur - Je valide pas ton reporting, le nom de la socit est vide.
Moi - Mais c'est  l'image de la case A2 de ton fichier Excel : il est vide, donc a ne sauvegarde pas en base.
- Oui, mais c'est la socit ABRA. C'est marqu au-dessus.
- Donc tu as renseign ABRA en A1 et laiss vide jusqu'en A10 ? Pourquoi ?
- Bah c'est bien connu : toutes les lignes 1  10 concernent la socit ABRA donc pas besoin de saisir plus qu'une fois !
- Donc tu peux copier-coller toutes ces lignes comme c'est convenu, en runion et dans la doc ?
- Non, mais tu peux le faire dans ton application ?
- Ce serait beaucoup plus rapide si tu pouvais le copier-coller sur ton fichier Excel.
- Non mais non, ouin, je vais me plaindre  mon chef !

Complainte qui remonte  son manager, qui se runit avec la DSI pour trouver une solution. La solution, au final, c'est qu'on dveloppe derrire des contrles et qu'on copie-colle les socits si elle sont pas renseignes. J'ai propos que je copie-colle moi-mme ces cases dans Excel, mais comme je suis pas "Asset Manager", je suis pas habilit et donc il en vient de la responsabilit de la DSI (m'enfin, c'est pas grave, au pire on backupe le fichier Excel...). Donc aprs 3 heures de dbat, la DSI baisse les bras : 3 jours de dev, 3 jours de recette, mise en prod... l o on aurait pu faire juste des copier-coller pendant 15 minutes pour recomplter le fichier... jusqu'au prochain trou dans la raquette pour le mme problme mais avec les produits.

----------


## diabolos29

Bonjour,




> [*]Incohrence: "*Cl en hexadcimal sur N bits*", alors que a peut pas tre binaire; aurait d crire: _Cl sur N hexadcimaux_;


Dsol mais celle l est valide : un caractre hexadcimal est cod sur 4 bits. L'affichage hexadcimal est simplement une convention de prsentation (pour plus de lisibilit notamment).

----------

